# Problem with Mac NFS client -> Linux NFS Server



## GoKyu (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey all, I found out how to set up an NFS-mounted directory on my Linux box so that my Mac could read/write to/from it. (mount points on both systems are even the same: /mnt/NFS/Archive as the example.) 

I went into Directory Utility, under the Mounts tab to add the mount point at what I thought was the final step (nfs://Jazz/mnt/NFS/Archive  -> /mnt/NFS/Archive), and it did say the lookup was successful and added everything ok.

The only problem I'm having now is the permissions - I can't copy or move anything over into that directory. Does NFS use the "other" permission bits when going across a network like that? It's been a few years since I ran Linux (about 3), so I know I could do chmod 777 on that directory (or would I need to do it for the entire set of directories?), but wouldn't that ALSO allow someone to just delete the directory outright? (I always had my directories set where I was a member of that group so I could do chmod 775, and not leave everyone with full permissions to do whatever they want...

This is really my first time ever setting up NFS, so it's a bit of a learning curve, but I think it's almost working...

Thanks for any help,

        -Bryan


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 6, 2008)

Is the uid/gid different on you linux box? 
Can you mount the share from Terminal?
Is port 2049 open for TCP and UDP on your Mac?


----------



## EirÃ­kr (Mar 7, 2008)

UID / GID mapping is probably the most common hiccup for NFS sharing.  Samba sharing is all about the username, but NFS bases its authentication on the numerical IDs.  I wrote a howto for setting up NFS on an Ubuntu machine, combined with how to get Avahi (i.e. Linux-style Bonjour / zeroconf) to broadcast your NFS so it will automount in your Mac without having to set up a hard mount point for it (and then possibly having the Finder go into spinning beach ball limbo if you're away from your home or office and accidentally happen to click the share).  Have a look over here, and let me know if you have any questions.  

Cheers,

Eiríkr


----------

